# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Dükkana Kim Bakacak?

## ceyda

fikra.jpg
Kayserili adamın biri ölüm döşeğindedir adam sorar 
Karım Nazife burda mı?
Kadın-burdayım bey, der.
Adam-büyük oğlum Ali burda mı? 
Temel-burdayım baba.
Adam-güzel kızım Ayşe burda mı?
Kız-burdayım baba. 
Adam-küçük oğlum burda mı?
Çocuk -buradayım baba, der. 
Adam - Ulan Allah belanızı versin hepiniz burdasınız peki dükkana kim bakacak?

----------

